# Just an Introduction- Married 43 years



## aRock (Feb 13, 2019)

Just saying hi!

My wife and I met in high school. We dated through college and married soon after graduation. We must be a good match; been married 43 years.

We still go on dinner/movie dates once a week, in addition to having lunch dates out from time to time.

She's a fantastic mom and housekeeper. She does the cooking and laundry. I'm very technical and do all the home/auto maintenance and household paperwork/bill paying. We do nearly everything together: grocery & clothes shopping, etc. We've built a couple of houses together from the ground up.

Don't know that I need any particular help or have much to offer here. My best wishes to all.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to Tam

Many people with long relationships here.
Any and all viewpoints and advice are welcome


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

aRock said:


> We must be a good match; been married 43 years....


And you actually lived to tell about it. Bless you. :grin2:


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Sir you are certain to be a valuable resource of wisdom to everyone here. Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Terrific to have positive voices of wisdom! Welcome and congrats for hard work and loving spirits...


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> And you actually lived to tell about it. Bless you. :grin2:


 And survived building TWO houses!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> And survived building TWO houses!


You stole my comment!!! I feel like since we survived that we can survive anything. :surprise: And I’m never doing it again!

To OP, we are super happy to welcome you to the TAM family. I’m sure you will have lots of good wisdom to impart. Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Wife and I married 46+ years now. We were engaged 3 weeks after first seeing each other. It was just meant to be Although our life was different than yours, we have a great one exciting marriage and till death do we part. Not many long married people around anymore so we moved to a retirement community and now all of our friends are married longer than we were. Back up north all of our friends were on their second or third marriages. Could be that in NYC people come into contact with a lot more of the opposite sex than they do here where we are surrounded by farms and ranches. Not many opportunities to meet a new lover. I think that has been a factor for some.


----------

